# LE Archery Bull - Fishlake



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new here to the Forums, 24 Year old From Payson, UT. I just got a call last week from the Fish and Game, Someone Surrendered their LE Tag and i was next on the list! Luckily I've already been Scouting the Elk on this Unit for My uncle who also has a tag. I thought I'd Post Some trail Cam Vid's and Get a little storyline thread going here as i go through the hunt. Let me know what you all think of what i have on my Cams so far! Also any Tips, Knowledge, or Advise for this Unit would be Much appreciated!

Google Drive Link:

https://drive.google.com/folderview...ZfaWF5SEZjZ25VQWxjb0xSYWpXeUhJYlU&usp=sharing


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! You seem to have quite the spot for some good bulls!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Those videos are really cool. Also, there is a very nice bull in there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice pictures!!Welcome,keep us posted.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've REALLY enjoyed Fishlake this year..
My boat has been on the lake all summer.

That FL LE archery elk tag is on my shortlist for next year!

I Might just move there..:grin:..;-)..

Mrob, how many points?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great footage, I would say you have a pretty good spot.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

goofy elk, people may get upset if I say...but I only had 3 points! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^ Hunt it ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> I've REALLY enjoyed Fishlake this year..
> My boat has been on the lake all summer.
> 
> That FL LE archery elk tag is on my shortlist for next year!
> ...


Man I would move there in a heartbeat if I could talk the wife into it!Absolutely love that area.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mrob21 said:


> goofy elk, people may get upset if I say...but I only had 3 points! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


We might get upset at the system but not at the person that was lucky enough to draw the tag or be the next one in line for it.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats on the tag. What tag does your uncle have? Certainly convenient that you've already been scouting it.

I can only hope I can draw the tag with three points when I'm able to get back into the pool.

I've hunted FL the last two years and 3 out of the last 5 for LE elk. Last year I was with a friend on the archery hunt. The elk don't get very vocal except for early morning and late evening. Seems to be about labor day that a bunch start coming out of their hiding spots. The unit is thick with limited glassing advantages, so spot and stalk can be hard. I don't know when you plan on hunting, but my advise would be to be more aggressive earlier on in the hunt rather than waiting/hoping for things to heat up.

Here is a short vid of FL bulls that should hopefully add to your excitement.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Gledeasy, Awesome Video! That Definitely got my blood pumping. My uncle has the same tag as me (LE Archery Bull Elk, FL Unit) So we will be fighting for the biggest Bull! haha

We will be hunting Opening weekend, and then from the 4-11th.
So far we know their patterns of feeding Morning and evening. If they keep that same pattern we'll probably just sit in between where they come in and out for the first part of the hunt, without Calling or putting any pressure on them, because we know they won't be vocal or active rut wise until the tail end of our season. What do you all think about that? Thanks for the info on them starting to get active after Labor Day! Seems that might be when we decide to go after it a little harder.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know anything about the unit but I enjoyed looking at your footage and look forward to hearing more from your hunt!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mrob21 said:


> goofy elk, people may get upset if I say...but I only had 3 points!


Nothing to be upset about there... congrats. Best of luck to you.

FL has been on my short list for a several years now but I've always applied elsewhere for one reason or another.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I think you have a good spot with some shooters there. You've done your homework and looks like you are ready to go. Now we'll wait and see which one presents itself as your target.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

#20: wow, that'll teach the first bull in the line not to stop ahead of his buddy. i'm not sure if i'm glad the video cut off then or if he was going to defend himself.

i'd say you've got a great spot there. shouldn't have much trouble filling the tag, only decision on which one to take.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

--Update--

I've just returned from one last check on the trail cam's. I updated the Google Drive with the results (Just pictures this time) Seems like there are still a few that are coming into the Camera's but im wondering if the Heard bulls are now separated and doing their own thing now. Still showing they have full velvet as well Look's like i may have to go in a little deeper to get to the shooters. But i still know where they are!

https://drive.google.com/folderview...ZfaWF5SEZjZ25VQWxjb0xSYWpXeUhJYlU&usp=sharing


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The biggest bulls started rubbing tree and loosing velvet a few days ago.

Saw one this morning completely polished!,,,, And on the move.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> The biggest bulls started rubbing tree and loosing velvet a few days ago.
> 
> Saw one this morning completely polished!,,,, And on the move.


Seems a little early right? Does that mean a chance of an earlier Rut? Or is this the normal time?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen it this early before, heck last year rubbed bulls on the 10th....

Almost never later than the 15th...

Not far off track.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

*Awesome!*

Great pics. Gets the heart pumping!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Any updates? I have the muzzy tag down there. I'm anxious to see how things are going.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Small update! I went out Last weekend, Nothing was talking. The Bulls have moved (As Usual) So we are in the process of relocating them. I'm Heading out this weekend again. Hopefully they start talking! a Muzzy tag would be awesome, right in the middle of the rut. Lucky! If i have no luck this weekend i'll be doing my long hunt from the 4-11th of September. We decided the closer to the rut the better chances we'll have. after the 11th I'll have a bull down with a good story and some pictures for everyone!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mrob21 said:


> Small update! I went out Last weekend, Nothing was talking. The Bulls have moved (As Usual) So we are in the process of relocating them. I'm Heading out this weekend again. Hopefully they start talking! a Muzzy tag would be awesome, right in the middle of the rut. Lucky! If i have no luck this weekend i'll be doing my long hunt from the 4-11th of September. We decided the closer to the rut the better chances we'll have. after the 11th I'll have a bull down with a good story and some pictures for everyone!


 Yep...if I had a LE archery tag and a full week to hunt, it would be the last week of the season.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck. The last week treated me right in 2013. They finally started to talk.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Muley73 said:


> Good luck. The last week treated me right in 2013. They finally started to talk.


Great Elk Muley73! where was this taken?


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome videos and pictures. The bull on July 29th is a shooter for sure. Hope you locate them.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mrob he is a Fishlake bull. PM and I can give you a couple suggestions. I know the Fishlake area pretty decent.


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

All of those elk look really healthy. should be a great season. Sweet pics. I love the sow and cub.


----------



## kirkschopped67 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good Luck MROB21. I have one of the NR tags. Sure wish I had read this post first. I went the last week in August. Bull were quiet, and I struggled. I should have been there the last week of the hunt. That is what happens when you do not put in the extra effort pre-season. I know better than this, but thought I could coast though on my past experience. I do not deserve a trophy bull without at least pre scouting. I could have done much more homework. Only ran into one hunter while I was there. It may have been MROB21. 

Kirk


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Well I guess i need to update everyone who's been watching this post. I was on the Mountain for the last 7 days. the Bulls didn't seem to start being active until about Monday the 7th. Tuesday night we found the herd bull. i was able to get within 90 yards from him, he was a giant! Probably 370+ score. We were hoping to get closer but a cow in the heard smelled us out. We had bugling bulls all around us after that. I called in 4 different bulls and then on Friday morning i was able to put an arrow into a nice 6x6 Bull about 30 Yards from me. I thought it was a good shot but after about a half mile of following a good blood trail, it ran dry and we were never able to retrieve him. I may have hit him in the shoulder maybe only inches to far forward. SO DISAPPOINTING! He may be dead and may not, I'll never know. If anyone is hunting the Rifle or Muzzy in the Fish Lake area this year and may be near Hilgard or the Tidwells, or up Last Chance Road, PM me! I know where the elk are and maybe you can search for my guy while you are there! I would love to be able to find this Elk.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully it either lived or gets turned up. 

I'll be hunting the muzzy deer on the unit and my wife got a call from the DWR saying she was next in line for the late elk hunt. We'll keep our eyes open of we find ourselves on that area.


----------



## Mrob21 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks Gledeasy, I'm Hopeful. PM me if you want to know where my bull was shot, also if you are in need of elk location it would be in my interest to show you where the elk are...greater chance of you finding mine! We were chasing a 370 herd bull.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

